# Shot some Geese



## leo (Nov 7, 2004)

with my oly of course, here are some pics taken from my dock on the beautiful Eastern Shore of Lake Sinclair  


And no the geese do not come that close VIVA ZOOM  

leo


----------



## nchunter (Nov 7, 2004)

cool pics leo


----------



## pendy (Nov 7, 2004)

*Leo*

Enjoyed your great  pics. of the geese.


----------

